# Aventador Issues



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

I've found critics complaining of two major weaknesses in the car. The transmission and the suspension. 
Does anyone here know how often Lamborghini addresses issues through their car's production life? Do they make changes yearly or after a period of time like German products go through?


----------



## Riusre (Jan 10, 2013)

No doubt, the Lamborghini Aventador is one of the most dramatic cars money can buy. 
I like its cabin, it is beautifully trimmed and features a host of high-end Audi-derived switchgear, while the central instrument dials are formed of an ultra modern digitised screen. 

When it comes to safety the Lamborghini Aventador has stability control, ceramic brakes and an active rear wing.


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

It would help if the car doesn't shudder in stop and go and city traffic. 
I also found the passenger compartment more confining then the other models. 
I would love to see a panoramic roof option.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

The name.


----------

